# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Can i get ivy cutting to root?

## Fbt123

Got a piece of ivy from the garden earlier, put it in a glass of water hoping that it will root. Will it root or am i wasting my time? I will use it in my fbt viv as im going to fill it with climbing/crawling plants to make it look better. Thanks for helping, tom  :Big Grin:

----------


## Michael

I have ivy growing on my brick home. I placed some ivy in my vivarium as well, but it's not taken root yet or grown much, it's only been a week though.

Now that being said, I have no doubt that ivy will grow and grow and grow in your vivarium.

----------

